# Jetta 2.5 will not shift properly



## endicott_jb (Oct 13, 2008)

My friend has a 2005 vw jetta that will not shift after 3500 rpms. Is this usual or is he just a stupid driver? It is a stick shift so I do not know why it would do this. Thank you.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Totally normal. Isn't that redline?
Perhaps it's synchros?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

lol redline is what 6000RPM? ish. so hes not even close to redline.

get the BSH pendulum mount and torque insert. cuts all the slop. these mounts are super soft for a comfy drive so when you stiffen up the slack everything seems to line up better.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 will not shift properly (endicott_jb)*

I think it is a combo of the shift linkage and driver. I have the same problem from time to time. Especially w/ 3rd gear.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

What do you mean by not properly. Does it feel like the engine is shaking too much and the shift rough/notchy?


----------



## endicott_jb (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

I don't exactly what he means. He just said that when he accelerates he can't shift after the rpms are past 3500.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (endicott_jb)*

I'm a little confused as to how he wouldnt be able to shift on a manual, will it just not go into gear after 3500 rpms when he re-engages the clutch?


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*

I wonder if he's having a synchro issue and is just grinding the hell out of the gears at those rpms. If the synchros are bad he'll have a hell of a time shifting.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (carlos_31820)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlos_31820* »_I wonder if he's having a synchro issue and is just grinding the hell out of the gears at those rpms. If the synchros are bad he'll have a hell of a time shifting.

 Or if the clutch hyraulic system has alot of air in the system or a leaking seal...so the clutch doesn't disengage all the way..that will grind a bunch for sure!


----------



## endicott_jb (Oct 13, 2008)

That sounds like it could be an issue as he did say that they replaced the slave cylinder recently.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (endicott_jb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endicott_jb* »_That sounds like it could be an issue as he did say that they replaced the slave cylinder recently.
 and maybe didn't do a good job of bleeding the clutch hydraulic system afterwards..or didn't get line connection to slave cylinder on tight?


----------



## keith843 (Jul 30, 2009)

well i am the driver of whom this forum was started about. at first i couldnt shift in or out of gears after increasing over 3500 RPM's. now the car will not even shift while the car is running. i can shift while car is off, and when i go to start it it jerks forward. Also i did not replace the master cylinder yet. the part is still on order.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (keith843)*

Failed hydraulic system... check for leaks, unproperly bleeded system or failed master or slave cylinder.
EDIT: BTW, I don't know why some of you seems to have difficulty shifting higher than 3500rpm. I shift higher than that at almost each gear change and it's smooth as silk.


_Modified by FlyingIan at 12:06 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## keith843 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

well your car is shifting smooth as silk because your not having problems with your hydrualic system. but thanks alot for your helpful information. i took it to the dealership when i first started having the problems and they said it was the clutch plate itself. im not that smart on hydraulic clutches but i would know if it was the plate. they charged me 100 dollars just to drive it around the lot and tell me it was the plate. load of B/S if u ask me.


----------



## keith843 (Jul 30, 2009)

well i have finally solved my problem! i finally tore the transmission apart and discovered that my pressure plate was broken into 3 different pieces. the clutch plate looked like it wasnt worn that much, except for the gouges in it from where pressure plate broke.


----------

